# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Treated ( clear treated not green ) pine fence help

## AronPalmer

Hi Everyone 
We put up a treated the clear treatment not green so slightly more expensive pine panels fence with hardwood post and support bracing. 
Fence looks good and strong and no banana-ing  :Smilie:  
however I prepped all the wood with intergrain stage 2 and once done we relised we had used 40 L of the stage 2. and to finish it off with DWD its going to set us back close to $1000 in product. 
So is there something else something cheaper that I can put over stage 2 I want the wood look to still come through so I don't want to paint it. or can I apply a clear stain/varnish to intergrain stage 2 ? 
Appreciate anyone help 
Regards Aron

----------


## METRIX

Coating with Stage 2 !, Do you mean you have used Dimension 4 ?, and you intend on using DWD as the final coating ? 
Are you following the Trisheild procedure from Intergrain. 
If you dont want to change the look of the timber colour I woulld probably have chosen Cabotts waterbased Aquadeck, or if you wanted to change the colour slightly the Water based deck and exterior stain was probably the go.
You might want to call Intergrain, as Dimension 4 is compatible to coatings other than DWD, but would best ot ask those guys, DWD is recommended to have 3 coats, this willl make you TP fence very expensive.

----------


## AronPalmer

> Coating with Stage 2 !, Do you mean you have used Dimension 4 ?, and you intend on using DWD as the final coating ? 
> Are you following the Trisheild procedure from Intergrain. 
> If you dont want to change the look of the timber colour I woulld probably have chosen Cabotts waterbased Aquadeck, or if you wanted to change the colour slightly the Water based deck and exterior stain was probably the go.
> You might want to call Intergrain, as Dimension 4 is compatible to coatings other than DWD, but would best ot ask those guys, DWD is recommended to have 3 coats, this willl make you TP fence very expensive.

  
yeah Dimension 4 which is stage 2, stage 3 is DWD stage 1 is the wash. 
but yes when we priced up the fence DWD we were able to get via trade price for $180, now that we finished the fence DWD went up and now will cost us $240. big difference considering i will need 40L it will set me back over $1000 and i don't know if that will stretch 3 coats.  
i don't want to change the look, see we have a marbue timber deck that we used DWD on and it looks fantastic so i assumed the fence would be the same but it does actually change the look to a more orange look which i wasn't happy with but was going to do anyway. now that the price has gone up I'm half glad cause i might have a chance to change. 
I contacted intergrain they didn't really say i could go with another brand. but they said i could change to inter grain ultra deck as other people have used it over the top of dimension 4 and i can change the colour. 
going to goto bunting and will get a small tim see how it goes 
thanks for your help 
aron.

----------

